# B grade dog food



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

I was feeding EXCEED Chicken and recently have switched to Kirkland...I am poor, and have never fed super premium food. I have always fed cheap food and have not had any problems...

What are opinions of Kirkland?? Comparatively speaking...


----------



## Ashley Campbell (Jun 21, 2009)

My opinion? There's nothing wrong with Kirkland, it was what I fed until my Costco membership ran out and I didn't renew because i was moving. For what you pay, it's not bad at all since Kirkland is made by Diamond dog food - just bagged under Costco's brand name.

After I ran out of Kirkland, I tried taste of the wild - didn't do very well on it after 2 months of trying it (one blew coat and lost weight, the other got fat even when I fed half what was recommended) and I ended up going back to Purina One.


----------



## Rochele Smit (Feb 3, 2010)

I love it. I used to pay $40-50 per bag and now pay $26 for the same ingredients. Both my GSD and Dutchie switched over with no problems and both have been maintaining healthy weight and nice coats. It was my husband who pestered me into trying it, at first I balked at buying 'cheap' food, but then I saw the ingredients, and read the online test/review and saw that it came out with an A. So I decided to give it a try, and am so glad! The savings def add up each month!


----------



## Bart Karmich (Jul 16, 2010)

I would rate it closer to C or C- but not necessarily failing if you didn't have a better alternative in the short term. It's a meat meal and rice based formula with beet pulp and menadione sodium bisulfite. I think it has borderline calcium too. Diamond has some low ratios. Meat meal and rice aren't the worst base for a dry food but I would try to find one that doesn't use beet pulp or menadione bisulfite. I would want more protein but likely the only way you'll get it in a bargain kibble is with CGM so pass. I think Kirkland uses whey protein because of the dried skim milk but the meat meal should provide most of it. You could feed it until you find something better. I can't help with any specific suggestions.


----------



## Matt Grosch (Jul 4, 2009)

just looked into it recently, its almost amazing how superior it is to many 'respectable' foods like royal K9, etc


it actually looks like one of the top non grain free kibbles, much better than anything else $1 a lb or less


----------



## Matt Grosch (Jul 4, 2009)

also, I made a 'best dog food' thread on here before and its AMAZING how many people feed their dog some complete shit food but talk about how great it is.......dont know how people could never read a label


----------



## Matt Grosch (Jul 4, 2009)

which exceed, this one?

http://www.dogfoodanalysis.com/dog_food_reviews/showproduct.php?product=2012&cat=all


vs kirkland

http://www.dogfoodanalysis.com/dog_food_reviews/showproduct.php?product=1733&cat=all


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Joby Becker said:


> I was feeding EXCEED Chicken and recently have switched to Kirkland...I am poor, and have never fed super premium food. I have always fed cheap food and have not had any problems...
> 
> What are opinions of Kirkland?? Comparatively speaking...


I went with the EXCEED instead of the Kirkland because Sam's Club is closer then Costco 
All my dogs seem to like it and do well Cheaper doesn't mean inferior. Look at Beneful, pretty colors, slick advertising but it's garbage.


----------



## Ashley Campbell (Jun 21, 2009)

Thomas Barriano said:


> I went with the EXCEED instead of the Kirkland because Sam's Club is closer then Costco
> All my dogs seem to like it and do well Cheaper doesn't mean inferior. Look at Beneful, pretty colors, slick advertising but it's garbage.


Exactly this ^. I was talking to a friend in AZ like 2 nights ago and she was saying now that she found a decent job she can afford to feed her dog something good like Beneful...gag. So we had a dog food discussion on why Beneful is nothing but crap.
Her response: but the commercials say it's full of meat
Mine: But the ingredients on the bag say it's full of corn and little meat - advertising is slick.

So yeah, got her going with Purina One - not the best but she doesn't have costco or sams club there - walmart is an hour drive so it's whatever that's semi decent that Safeway carries.


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Thomas Barriano said:


> I went with the EXCEED instead of the Kirkland because Sam's Club is closer then Costco
> All my dogs seem to like it and do well Cheaper doesn't mean inferior. Look at Beneful, pretty colors, slick advertising but it's garbage.


I am still mixing them...who knows,maybe I'll just keep mixing them...:-k:-k


----------



## Jenna Lea (Jul 25, 2010)

Some dogs do well on what we might consider crap food and do crap on what we consider top of the line. I've got one male here that has the screaming shits everytime I try to feed him a 6 or 5 star food as listed on Dog Food analysis. So he ate Pro Plan Salmon formula for years but I wanted him off of it b/c of the unknown mercury content in the fish. So now he's on something that Petsmart carries called By Nature which isn't necessarily cheap but he's done well on it. I always go with feed what works for you.


----------



## Jack Roberts (Sep 5, 2008)

I think the Eagle Pack Holistic Select Anchovy Sardine is good for the price. It is not super cheap but it is not as expensive as most of the other higher priced foods. 

http://www.dogfoodanalysis.com/dog_food_reviews/showproduct.php?product=1305&cat=all

You can find it on sale for about $42.00 for 30 pounds. I think the other Eagle Pack Holistic Selects may be a little cheaper.


I usually try to buy a good food but one that is on sale. I just try to change up the meat source every couple of bags. I noticed the fish formulas seem to go well with my dog and improve his coat.


----------



## Jenna Lea (Jul 25, 2010)

All my dogs except the one mentioned above are on Canidae which runs me about $40-44 for 44 lbs at the farm supply. It's pretty good bang for your buck, high calorie count so you don't have to feed as much. I guess the Sam's and Costco brand mentioned are still way cheaper so if those work for you then I would stick with those.


----------



## Michelle Reusser (Mar 29, 2008)

Joby, if your going to buy Costco, try: Natures Domain (grain free) 

I haven't tried it yet but am going to. I don't have a Cosco Membership but my MIL does. Someone told be it was like $26 a big bag.

http://www.naturesdomainpetfood.com/about-natures-domain


----------



## Maren Bell Jones (Jun 7, 2006)

The cheaper brands I'd go with (and have fed personally either my dogs or foster dogs):

Diamond Naturals Large Breed is about $30 for a 40 lbs bag
Chicken Soup is about $35-40 for a 35 lbs bag
HealthWise is about $35-40 for a 35 lbs bag

My female Mal who does great on just about whatever is currently on a mix of HealthWise and California Natural Lamb & Rice.


----------



## Michelle Reusser (Mar 29, 2008)

I had a really bad experience with Diamond Naturals. Won't go there again.

I have fed Chicken Soup with no ill effects.

Currently feeding HealthWise. Chicken is cheapest but I switch to Lamb when I have a few extra bucks.

Goin to try that Natures Domain to save about $10 a bag.


----------



## Chris Michalek (Feb 13, 2008)

Started with Kirkland then I used to feed Canidae and Evo and had issues. I went back to Kirkland. Most days I crack an egg or toss in a raw chicken back or thigh. The dogs do well on it.


----------



## Alison Grubb (Nov 18, 2009)

I've been feeding Kirkland to my bulldog for years and he does great on it. I'll be switching the Mal over when he is a little older and I take him off of the puppy food. As long as I live near a Costco (or unless I come into some money lol) it's what I will continue to feed.


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2008)

How about these two? 

http://www.premiumedgepetfood.com/

http://4healthdogfood.tripod.com/


----------



## Don Turnipseed (Oct 8, 2006)

Well, I don't know nuttin about all them than new fangled feeds. I feed Farmers Best Meat Base. Been feedin it for a long spell and no dogs died yet from it. Got stools you can trip over rather than slip on....until those pesky green acorns start dropping which they are doing right now.


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2008)

Don Turnipseed said:


> Well, I don't know nuttin about all them than new fangled feeds. I feed Farmers Best Meat Base. Been feedin it for a long spell and no dogs died yet from it.* Got stools you can trip over rather than slip on....*until those pesky green acorns start dropping which they are doing right now.


 
That has got to be the quote of the day! LMAO


----------



## Don Turnipseed (Oct 8, 2006)

Sitting here talking about healthy dog food while I scarf up this Reeses big cup before I stuff a wad of Redman in my mouth and pour me a big glass of half and half. Half Kentucky sourmash and 1/2 water......and I am going get anal about dog foods. Maybe tomorrow. LOL


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Don Turnipseed said:


> Sitting here talking about healthy dog food while I scarf up this Reeses big cup before I stuff a wad of Redman in my mouth and pour me a big glass of half and half. Half Kentucky sourmash and 1/2 water......and I am going get anal about dog foods. Maybe tomorrow. LOL


lol...that was funny Don...the tripping over em...


----------



## Maureen A Osborn (Feb 12, 2010)

I was feeding Innova Evo for the longest time until I read that Proctor and Gamble took over Natura(who makes Evo, Healthwise, California Natural) si I finally switched to raw and will never go back to kibble again. No more doggie smell,breath, or nasty smelly poops.


----------



## Don Turnipseed (Oct 8, 2006)

This is no joke Joby, during the summer, if you leave them on the ground, it is so hot that you can just come along and step on the ones that have turned white and the breeze will blow them away because they turn to powder. Maybe that is the sign of a good food you think? And by the way, they don't powder up during the winter....they stick to your boot. Or, if they ain't white....don't step on em. :grin:


----------



## Timothy Saunders (Mar 12, 2009)

I think you use what your dog looks good on. chicken backs cheap and works great


----------



## Maren Bell Jones (Jun 7, 2006)

Timothy Saunders said:


> I think you use what your dog looks good on. chicken backs cheap and works great


Except they are not even remotely balanced long term if that's the only thing you are feeding. I slaughtered a chicken today and while I was cutting it up, the dogs each got a section of the neck and back. But they also got some liver, heart, gizzard, and feet too. Probably would have gotten some guts if I would have brought it all home. Oh well.


----------



## Timothy Saunders (Mar 12, 2009)

Maren Bell Jones said:


> Except they are not even remotely balanced long term if that's the only thing you are feeding. I slaughtered a chicken today and while I was cutting it up, the dogs each got a section of the neck and back. But they also got some liver, heart, gizzard, and feet too. Probably would have gotten some guts if I would have brought it all home. Oh well.


I agree, you definitely need some organ me and other things to have a complete diet. I put that response because I think most bad dog foods lack good meat sources of meat. he also said he was broke:smile:


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Timothy Saunders said:


> I agree, you definitely need some organ me and other things to have a complete diet. I put that response because I think most bad dog foods lack good meat sources of meat. he also said he was broke:smile:


Not totally broke LOL but can't afford high priced dog food, that is for sure..
I think my dog is too prissy to eat big chunks of meat..LOL I give her a big chunk and she will try to bury it and guard it like an idiot...


----------



## Maren Bell Jones (Jun 7, 2006)

Timothy Saunders said:


> I agree, you definitely need some organ me and other things to have a complete diet. I put that response because I think most bad dog foods lack good meat sources of meat. he also said he was broke:smile:


Just making sure, cause you'd be surprised how many folks think they just need to feed chicken quarters or chicken backs and they're good. Doing raw or home cooked right ain't cheap either, unless you're hunting elk or raising your own food. Wish it was... :-k


----------



## Maureen A Osborn (Feb 12, 2010)

I've added Holistic Kitchen to the raw a few times a week just in case I am missing anything needed.


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Maren Bell Jones said:


> .... you'd be surprised how many folks think they just need to feed chicken quarters or chicken backs and they're good. ....


.... and much much worse ..... the infamous boneless ground beef diet. :evil:


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Maureen A Osborn said:


> I've added Holistic Kitchen to the raw a few times a week just in case I am missing anything needed.



I'm not familiar with Holistic Kitchen. 

Is is a dehydrated food?



I keep The Honest Kitchen Thrive, Force, and/or Embark on hand for travel (adding RMBs), and also for increased variety at home. (At home, I make it thinner than usual, kind of a gravy consistency, and pour some over the raw meals now and then.)


----------



## Adam Swilling (Feb 12, 2009)

Maren Bell Jones said:


> Doing raw or home cooked right ain't cheap either, unless you're hunting elk or raising your own food. Wish it was... :-k


 That's the thing that keeps turning me off of raw more than anything else. If I had a dollar for every time I've looked into feeding raw, I could probably afford to do it. All of the research I've done of feeding a raw diet sounds great as far as the health of the dog goes. But that same research also tells me that costwise it's about the same as feeding the high priced kibbles. I'm in the same boat as the OP; it's just not in the budget to pay $45+ for 30-35 pounds of kibble. I currently feed Exceed for $30 for 44 lbs. The dogs look great, do great, and the vet says they're in tip top shape. Firm stools and not much of it. If I can get my pups sold, I'll probably re-visit raw again. But I think cost is a factor for people on a tighter budget when it comes to feeding raw/home cooked diets. 

As far as the OP's original comment on switching from Exceed to Kirkland, I would feed the Kirkland if I were near a Costco. I do think it's a little better food than the Exceed.


----------



## Maureen A Osborn (Feb 12, 2010)

Connie Sutherland said:


> I'm not familiar with Holistic Kitchen.
> 
> Is is a dehydrated food?
> 
> ...


OOPS, LOL, brain fart, I meant Honest Kitchen, LOL...long day at work and still going. I am using the vegetarian one and adding the raw meat and bones to it.


----------



## Britney Pelletier (Mar 5, 2009)

Maren Bell Jones said:


> Just making sure, cause you'd be surprised how many folks think they just need to feed chicken quarters or chicken backs and they're good. Doing raw or home cooked right ain't cheap either, unless you're hunting elk or raising your own food. Wish it was... :-k


Couldn't have said it better myself! You'd be incredibly surprised (or maybe not:wink how many people feed backs alone or with a couple additional supplements and think that their dogs are getting a balanced diet..

Scary.


----------



## Denise Gatlin (Dec 28, 2009)

I too feed Exceed lamb/rice along with venison. Have done this for many years with super great results. I get the venison for free from a local hunting club, normally 80-90 carcasses every hunting season. Yes, you read right. 80-90! The hunters make their kills, put them in a cooler til Tues evening when, over a few cases of brew, they process what they want and then pile the rest in 72 qt ice chests for me to pick up. They used to dump them in the river til I came along.   Then late into the night, I saw, chop, package, freeze the venison with bones and all in one day meal packages enough for 9 large dogs. The most I have gotten in one run is 23 deer so I am working my hiney off trying to get it processed and frozen as I have work the next morning. Quite the gruesome sight! Needless to say, I have four large freezers. I would suggest that you all contact a small local butcher or hunting clubs in your areas. It is hard work but well worth it.


----------



## Jackie Lockard (Oct 20, 2009)

When I fed raw I did a base of chicken backs with other meat occassionally (basically whatever was on sale). I ordered in bulk from suppliers, was about $.30/lb of meat. Then with organ meat and other sups, It iended up being cheaper than kibble. I've heard of people posting ads on places offering to buy freezer burnt meat for $.25/lb. People are just going to throw that garbage out and it's harmless to the dogs.

If you take your time with it you can find good deals on meat, just depends where you shop. I really disliked raw because it's impossible to travel with. I stopped and switched back to kibble about a year ago.


----------



## Maren Bell Jones (Jun 7, 2006)

Britney Pelletier said:


> Couldn't have said it better myself! You'd be incredibly surprised (or maybe not:wink how many people feed backs alone or with a couple additional supplements and think that their dogs are getting a balanced diet..
> 
> Scary.


Yeah, I've been doing raw either partially or in full since 2005 or so and I want to become board certified in nutrition, so I've definitely run into many well meaning folks who think that. As a future veterinary nutritionist, I'd like to help those folks. :grin:


----------



## Matt Grosch (Jul 4, 2009)

Maren Bell Jones said:


> Just making sure, cause you'd be surprised how many folks think they just need to feed chicken quarters or chicken backs and they're good. Doing raw or home cooked right ain't cheap either, unless you're hunting elk or raising your own food. Wish it was... :-k



bones and skin make sense in addition to the lean meat, but organ meat doesnt really appear to add anything

(and mine wont eat chicken livers any more)


----------



## Matt Grosch (Jul 4, 2009)

Denise Gatlin said:


> I too feed Exceed lamb/rice along with venison. Have done this for many years with super great results. I get the venison for free from a local hunting club, normally 80-90 carcasses every hunting season. Yes, you read right. 80-90! The hunters make their kills, put them in a cooler til Tues evening when, over a few cases of brew, they process what they want and then pile the rest in 72 qt ice chests for me to pick up. They used to dump them in the river til I came along.  Then late into the night, I saw, chop, package, freeze the venison with bones and all in one day meal packages enough for 9 large dogs. The most I have gotten in one run is 23 deer so I am working my hiney off trying to get it processed and frozen as I have work the next morning. Quite the gruesome sight! Needless to say, I have four large freezers. I would suggest that you all contact a small local butcher or hunting clubs in your areas. It is hard work but well worth it.




sounds like Dexter (best show on tv, if anyone disagrees, they are a dirty communist)


----------



## Matt Grosch (Jul 4, 2009)

Don Turnipseed said:


> Sitting here talking about healthy dog food while I scarf up this Reeses big cup before I stuff a wad of Redman in my mouth and pour me a big glass of half and half. Half Kentucky sourmash and 1/2 water......and I am going get anal about dog foods. Maybe tomorrow. LOL




kinda makes me think of how some of the raw food people Ive run across are literally cult-like about it (saying you have to go all raw or all kibble, not alternate on different days, like I do), and a lot think it has to be organic and cant be regular chicken from the store

but Id bet their dog doesnt get an ideal amount of exercise, and neither them or their family eat that healthy, let alone all organic

**forgot, when/if they do kibble they are probably the same people that cant read a dog food ingredient list and feed some crap food they think is good


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Matt Grosch said:


> .... some of the raw food people Ive run across *are literally cult-like *about it ....
> 
> but *Id bet their dog doesnt get an ideal amount of exercise*, and* neither them or their family eat that healthy*, let alone all organic
> 
> **forgot, when/if they do kibble they are probably the same people that* cant read a dog food ingredient list* and feed some crap food they think is good


Darn it. I guess my area doesn't have a chapter of the cult. :lol: Are there crazed parties and stuff?


My dogs are trim, well exercised, and (apparently the bad part) raw fed. 

I'm pretty good, even if I do say so myself, at evaluating kibble ingredients. (Of course, I have to get someone to read the list to me.) 

:lol: :lol: :lol:


PS
I haven't been to a fast food restaurant in at least 20 years. I do shop around for good prices on organic. The farmers' market is a couple of blocks from me, which helps a lot. It also helps to be living in the middle of agriculture-ville and even fishing-port-ville.


----------



## Matt Grosch (Jul 4, 2009)

thats why I said some of them, I dont know what %, less than 50 (they also remind me of the breastfeeding cult women)

I feed raw usually 2 out of 3 days, but i dont think its horrible if its not organic


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Don Turnipseed said:


> Sitting here talking about healthy dog food while I scarf up this Reeses big cup .....


Mmmmm. Whoever dreamed up chocolate and peanut butter together was a genius.

I admit that I couldn't have a bunch of those Reese's cups in the house and be moderate about eating them. :lol:

I'm not even gonna look up Reese's "Big Cup." :lol:


----------



## Maren Bell Jones (Jun 7, 2006)

Matt Grosch said:


> bones and skin make sense in addition to the lean meat, but organ meat doesnt really appear to add anything
> 
> (and mine wont eat chicken livers any more)


Except that eating organ meat adds essential vitamins, minerals, amino acids, and so on that skeletal muscle is either deficient or absent in. You cannot do a balanced home prepared diet without serious supplementation (like with something like Balance It) or organ meat or it *will* be unbalanced, I guarantee it. There's a reason the predators eat the viscera before they eat the muscle meat and why small animals like rodents and birds are consumed mostly whole.


----------



## Jeff Threadgill (Jun 9, 2010)

I tell ya its not cheap but DVP amp is treating my guy superbly. I wish it was cheaper! 

Dexter is an Awesome show! Reeses big cup, foget about it, best combination ever!

And the Reeses pumpkins are put now ahhhh


----------



## Ashley Campbell (Jun 21, 2009)

Oh, Dexter is awesome, so is True Blood - but you all can keep the Reeses - I don't like chocolate that much and I hate PB.


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Ashley Campbell said:


> .... you all can keep the Reeses - I don't like chocolate that much and I hate PB.


So I could keep a supply at your house and you could dole it out .... :lol:


----------



## Matt Grosch (Jul 4, 2009)

Maren Bell Jones said:


> Except that eating organ meat adds essential vitamins, minerals, amino acids, and so on that skeletal muscle is either deficient or absent in. You cannot do a balanced home prepared diet without serious supplementation (like with something like Balance It) or organ meat or it *will* be unbalanced, I guarantee it. There's a reason the predators eat the viscera before they eat the muscle meat and why small animals like rodents and birds are consumed mostly whole.




which vitamins, minerals, and amino acids?


----------



## Matt Grosch (Jul 4, 2009)

Ashley Campbell said:


> Oh, Dexter is awesome, so is True Blood - but you all can keep the Reeses - I don't like chocolate that much and I hate PB.




True Blood (like the early spartacus episodes) greatly exceeded the acceptable level of **** on **** action
(and you know russell was banging that jar 'o talbot he was carrying around)


----------



## Maren Bell Jones (Jun 7, 2006)

Matt Grosch said:


> which vitamins, minerals, and amino acids?


To get an idea, go on the USDA's nutrient database (a very good source for any raw feeder) and type in: "chicken, broilers or fryers, leg, meat and skin, raw." Then select 100 g (the default). It will bring up the nutrients. Then doing the same with "chicken, liver, all classes, raw" and look at some of the differences side by side. I can elaborate for you if you like, but that's a good starting spot. Each of the body's organs has a separate function that all has to work together, so it makes sense that different organs of the prey animal would have different biochemical and therefore nutritional composition for the predator.

http://www.nal.usda.gov/fnic/foodcomp/search/


----------



## Ashley Campbell (Jun 21, 2009)

Matt Grosch said:


> True Blood (like the early spartacus episodes) greatly exceeded the acceptable level of **** on **** action
> (and you know russell was banging that jar 'o talbot he was carrying around)


Ok yeah, you have a point. I've read the books and there's a bit more to the **** v **** action, so yeah I can see your point, it kind of explains it, but there's less "**** action" in the books - actually Russell isn't even in the books and Lafayette died in like the first book (he was found in Sheriff Bellfluers car in the book)...but still, True Blood is awesome and obviously you still watch it if you've seen the jar-o-Talbot. Maybe that's just the perv in me, but the guy who plays Eric is just - hot. Which is weird because I do not like blonde or tall men normally.

I never saw Spartacus.  

Yes Connie, I'd be good at doling out the chocolate and PB stuff - PB is just too gross for words - it's a texture thing because I like peanuts.


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

OK I have had IT !!! what does all this crap have to do with Kirkland???


----------



## Ashley Campbell (Jun 21, 2009)

Joby Becker said:


> OK I have had IT !!! what does all this crap have to do with Kirkland???


LOL It's 6 pages later and I told you, Kirkland is a damn good food for it's price, as the first to reply. I'm actually impressed it stayed on track for as long as it did.


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

ashley campbell said:


> lol it's 6 pages later and i told you, kirkland is a damn good food for it's price, as the first to reply. I'm actually impressed it stayed on track for as long as it did.


i don't care!!!! I'm pissed....=;=;=;


----------



## Ashley Campbell (Jun 21, 2009)

Better to be pissed off than pissed on.


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

is it? LOL...I wouldn't know...


----------



## Jeff Threadgill (Jun 9, 2010)

Joby Becker said:


> i don't care!!!! I'm pissed....=;=;=;


Lmao!


----------



## Matt Grosch (Jul 4, 2009)

Ashley Campbell said:


> Better to be pissed off than pissed on.





-Vietnam Tom


----------



## Chris Daleo (Apr 22, 2010)

Has your dog had significant health problems since the switch? Then maybe there is no issue. As far as the raw vs. kibble or partial, hey its up to you. But like Don Turnipseed, my dogs stools are like powder. I am a believer in BARF or RMB. Have you tried a raw diet? Albeit a pain in the ass at times. I really love thawing 3-4 10lb chubs of green tripe and ground organ meat and chicken backs and then measuring out 2lbs at a tme in a ziploc:-& but pound for pound and in the long run I believe significant health benefits and ROI. I only have one dog and he is a pup, so I don't have a bead on his needs. I just found an abattoir about an 1hr away in northern NJ (anyone wanting info pm me) who sells ground green tripe, ground organ (liver, heart, kidney, gullet, tongue, udder, trachea) and chicken backs as well as monster marrow bones all at a very fair price and I order it Wednesday its ready Sat am for pick up. So no freezer burn. I bought 60lbs of tripe, 60lb organ, 40lbs chicken backs & 50lbs bones this first go round and alternate each day. I add salmon oil and 1 eggshell when I feed the organ or tripe. Hopefully this will give a good idea of the demand. If you have multiple dog or belong to a club that buys in bulk, probably cheaper. No commercial kibble company or petsmart will do that. It also helps if you have a large chest freezer in your basement. Some slaughterhouses under USDA rules can't offer the green tripe, but other organ meats and chicken if you're lucky. I had to hunt around. When the crap Royal Canin which the breeder fed ran out, I was running around from local farm to sam's club and tyson frozen chicken wings were doing the trick, but this place has got the hook up now. Good luck.


----------



## Drew Peirce (Nov 16, 2006)

No suprises here joby, chronically unemployed and broke by your own admission you cant even afford to feed her properly, yet your chomping at the bit trying to get her impregnated before she even reached maturity so you can cash in.

Your a true ambassador for the working dog world............


----------



## Ashley Campbell (Jun 21, 2009)

> you cant even afford to feed her properly


I don't understand how you can make that assessment? It's not like he's saying "well I'm broke so I'm going to start feeding the dollar store brand because it's all I can afford" - Kirkland is very decent for the price, and especially decent compared to what other brands you can buy in the same price range. Sorry, not all of us can afford $60-80 for a bag of pre-processed dog shit.


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Drew Peirce said:


> No suprises here joby, chronically unemployed and broke by your own admission you cant even afford to feed her properly, yet your chomping at the bit trying to get her impregnated before she even reached maturity so you can cash in.
> 
> Your a true ambassador for the working dog world............


Hey Drew - We've covered this worn out hatred extensively on other threads. Why don't you give it a rest?](*,)


----------



## Maureen A Osborn (Feb 12, 2010)

I don't remember if I posted this, so here is a link that rates dog foods from 1 to 6 stars. Doesnt say much about the prices, thou

http://www.dogfoodanalysis.com/dog_food_reviews/index.php


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

You should see the dog...Drew... If I had access to a phone, I would have called you to ask for your help...Can you send some money to me? I can give the my ex girfriend's post office box #, and when she dumped me I was slick enough to keep the key, so at least I can get mail once in a while, I can hitch a ride the 50 miles...

Now she is a bag of bones, so weak I have to carry her up and down stairs,which makes it hard to beg on the L train platforms..so I usually dig a hole and put her in it, cause I know she is too weak to leave, when I decide to go to the L tracks......She can't walk or run, can't jump, bite is weak as hell, scared of her own shadow..she can't even bark to keep people away from my stash bush, where I dug a hole to keep things I can't carry around with me, that I find in my travels, mostly aluminum cans, but occasionally I find a half full 2 liter bottle, which is liquid gold in my circles, and the dog can't even guard those under "MY" bush..very disappointing, I try not to beat her too much, but it is hard....

I started feeding her bones, or trying to at least but her jaws are too weak to chew them, so I had to start with minnow bones, that I found at the pier ( in someone's bait bucket, they were busy fighting a fish, so I stole them when they weren't looking, and let the dog eat one, i ate the rest...and the bonus was I got to steal their salmon too, cause they just left it in the grass, while the climbed back down to the water, the dog doesn;t get any of that though, that could hold us over for a couple months) the dog has finally made it up to frog bones, I know cause I found some that were dried out in a field that I was looking for wild strawberries in, because I can't make it to the food pantry..and brought them home to the box, it was tough for her to chew them, but I saw a glimmer of triumph in her eye when she mustered up the strength to crack that frog spine..and it almost made me cry, it was a real uplifting moment..I was thinking of moving up to baby chicken bones soon, I know a back way into Lambs Farms, where I worked for a day, until they found out I was faking down's syndrome to work there, cause they mainly employ only the handicapped..so if she ever gets strong enough to chew up a baby chicks bones, I know where I can steal some...

When I was dumpster diving for food for my family I did find some expired loaves of bread, I only feed her crumbs though cause bread is hard on her digestive tract..and the kids just started school, so the bread has to last... 

I was glad I walked the 30 miles to that store, however, becuase I did find a broken shopping cart (basket was broken off), and brought it home... Its just the frame, but it is a godsend, because the legs of the frame are the perfect spacing and the height is just right for those times I can find some scraps of duct tape (usually off of cars that have plastic taped over their windows), so I can tape each of her legs to the frame, I can push her around for walks... she likes it cause she gets to stand up, which she can't do on her own.. sure beats dragging her around the block by her collar (also made of duct tape, hell I should start breaking car windows, then I might be able to get more duct tape, which would help the dog out), I used to have to turn her over every 25 ft or so, while dragging her..so her hair and skin wear off evenly, I already tried ratchet strapping her to the garage creeper that I found in the the local garage's trash, but it kept going all squirrely and couldn't go in a straight line...plus she falls off because the lock on the strap is broken because I found it on the side of the road while I was hitchhiking to get to the city to panhandle (I like to wash peoples car windows at the lights or hang out at the drive through windows of White Castle) I do think the duct taping her legs to the shopping cart frame will be the best for now, until she is able to stand up by herself for at least a minute or so, I figure once she can stand up for a minute at least, we can try a step or two...it's one step at a time..I was heartbroken when the first breeding did not take, cause I thought that was gonna be my shot at buying a ten speed for the winter, cause the rollerblades I got at the garage sale are 3 sizes too small and I had to cut the front off of them, which doesn't work well in the winter, I lost 2 toes last winter, the ones that stuck out of the big holes in my left sock, I tried to pull it halfway off and fold it over to protect my toes, but then I got huge blisters from the roller blades...at least it didn't hurt when the toes were frozen, so I just pulled the sock back up..I still have fantom pains sometimes and I swear I can still wiggle those toes, even though they fell off on Rt 41 over a year ago...

I always keep you in the back of my mind, cause I know you would buy the dog from me if times ever get so bad that I can't find enough cardboard to keep repairing the roof of the box I have lived in for years.
I know you want to breed her yourself, so badly..and might buy her, but maybe she just can't have puppies, and I know you wouldn't want her then, so I have been trying to get her pregnant myself, almost every night, cause it's free and it's fun too...but I don't know much about dogs, so maybe our species are just not compatible genetically. Next time she comes into heat I will try to see if the guy in the box next to me in the alley will stud out his chihuahua to her, I have been saving some of the bread and a few old cans of expired cat food to try to bribe him into it, with sandwiches... I hope she comes into heat soon, because she does at least get a little nourishment when she cleans up after herself, that might help carry her through the winter...but I kinda of like all the loose skin she has becuase I can fold it over my feet in the winter, so it's a tough call...Damn I would love to be able to sell her to you..so I am hoping to get her back in shape, and make sure she is a proven breeder, to help the increase the chances that I can sell her to you...Where do you live? I can start my trek of migration to get closer to you, I should leave now before winter hits, I don't think the shopping cart is gonna be easily pushed through the snow....


----------



## Chris Daleo (Apr 22, 2010)

Uh okF Certainly a bit off the Kirkland question. But an entertaining missive neverthless.


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Chris Daleo said:


> Uh okF Certainly a bit off the Kirkland question. But an entertaining missive neverthless.


Hi Chris,

Thanks for the tips..I only have the one dog currently, I have fed Raw in the past when I had a bunch of dogs...it is not really for me...I do still feed some bone a couple/few times a week, but mostly kibble now...

I have tried the premium foods in the past as well, used to feed Evo for years. It is nice to feed premium foods, gives you piece of mind, but certainly not necessary in my opinion. I have had good results and success with feeding non premium as well...in fact better in some ways..

As Drew stated I am currently underemployed, along with the other 30,000,000+ other people in this country that are underemployed at this time.. I could afford to feed premium, but in these tough economic times I just can't justify it as necessity...

I am going to stick with the Kirkland and probably will mix in small amounts of Exceed too, along with the bone...

Kirkland seems to be a pretty good food, at least as good as Fromm, Eagle, Redpaw...etc...etc..on review anyway...not the best food possible for sure...but adequate...for dogs....LOL....my cousin used to work for Eagle Pack, I could buy bags for under 10 bucks for 40 lbs..I used to get a whole pallet at a time, those were the days...but that dried up, the distributors were pissed, understandably..because Eagle employess were undercutting their prices..

(I do have a big freezer, but the factory that I live behind in the summer months, found out that I was running wire (that I stole out of an abandoned warehouse a block over last winter) to steal their power and they put locks on their electric boxes, so I can't steal power anymore, until I move into the warehouse again for winter...and can run cable through the sewer systems...)


----------



## Maureen A Osborn (Feb 12, 2010)

Joby Becker said:


> You should see the dog...Drew... If I had access to a phone, I would have called you to ask for your help...Can you send some money to me? I can give the my ex girfriend's post office box #, and when she dumped me I was slick enough to keep the key, so at least I can get mail once in a while, I can hitch a ride the 50 miles...
> 
> Now she is a bag of bones, so weak I have to carry her up and down stairs,which makes it hard to beg on the L train platforms..so I usually dig a hole and put her in it, cause I know she is too weak to leave, when I decide to go to the L tracks......She can't walk or run, can't jump, bite is weak as hell, scared of her own shadow..she can't even bark to keep people away from my stash bush, where I dug a hole to keep things I can't carry around with me, that I find in my travels, mostly aluminum cans, but occasionally I find a half full 2 liter bottle, which is liquid gold in my circles, and the dog can't even guard those under "MY" bush..very disappointing, I try not to beat her too much, but it is hard....
> 
> ...


gotta love it, LOL!


----------



## Maureen A Osborn (Feb 12, 2010)

Hey Joby, you can become a nurse like me, there are plenty of nursing positions out there, you'd fit right in with the rest of us sick f*cks, LOL!


----------



## Jeff Threadgill (Jun 9, 2010)

Lmao Joby, your my hero. Haha!

"so the skin and fur wear down the same on both sides" Oh that was horrible, but couldn't help to lmao cause I pictured it. That you were worried about the wear pattern among other things. That my friend is true comedy! That should be your new job!


----------



## Drew Peirce (Nov 16, 2006)




----------

